# British SAS hunt Gadaffi



## QC (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.smh.com.au/world/britains-sas-leads-hunt-for-gaddafi-20110825-1jcjs.html

LONDON: British special forces are on the ground in Libya helping to lead the hunt for Muammar Gaddafi.
As a $1.6 million bounty was placed on his head, soldiers from 22 SAS Regiment began guiding rebel soldiers after being ordered in by the Prime Minister, David Cameron.
For the first time, defence sources have confirmed the SAS has been in Libya for several weeks, and played a key role in co-ordinating the battle for Tripoli...
With most of the capital in rebel hands, the SAS soldiers, who have been dressed in Arab civilian clothes and carrying the same weapons as the rebels, have been ordered to switch their focus to the search for Gaddafi.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 25, 2011)

Supposedly some ex guys too, contracted in. Not sure if they're working for the government because of skills or for companies though.


----------



## QC (Aug 26, 2011)

There's some pompous  international lawyer who has put forward the case for getting him to the Hague and being tried for the usual things, xres against humanity etc. I'm pretty sure Gadaffi won't get that far.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 28, 2011)

QC said:


> There's some pompous international lawyer who has put forward the case for getting him to the Hague and being tried for the usual things, xres against humanity etc. I'm pretty sure Gadaffi won't get that far.



You were right, unfortunately. I wanted to see a trial before his death.


----------

